# ВСД,  панические атаки, ДППГ,  невроз - что же со мной?



## Юлия1986 (5 Апр 2018)

Здравствуйте.  Постараюсь кратко) До 2015 года - жизнь прекрасна,  отличное здоровье физическое и психическое!  Август 2015 -  лёгкое головокружение в течение двух недель,  ночью то в жар,  то в холод,  сердце колотится,  чувство страха, обследование у невролога мрт  головы и сосудов,  рентген шеи всё в норме - диагноз вестимо,  панические атаки - назначено бетасерк,  эглонил. Пропила месяц всё прошло почти на год.  Май 2016 -  ночью проснулась от того что сердце будто перевернулось,  чувство страха. На следующий день приступ острого панкреатита - 2 недели в больнице.  И опять перерыв счастливой жизни на год.  Июнь 2017 -  ночью просыпаюсь переворачиваюсь резкое головокружение  встаю и падаю,  сильнейшее головокружение ужасное многократная рвота,  муж вызвал скорую,  увезли - диагноз - вестибулярный кризис на фоне Всд.  После этого до сегодняшнего дня 1-2 раза в неделю ночью панические атаки (жар-холод,  сердце колотится,  страх).  Постоянная шаткость,  как будто провалы в головы,  постоянно что вот вот приступ головокружения повторится.  Каждый день - несколько раз в день - сердцебиения,  вдруг как за колотится сердце на 4-5 удар очень сильно и потом замирает,  кашлянешь дальше нормально бьётся.  Наблюдаюсь у отоневролога - диагноз  дппг,  делали маневры,  пью бетасерк и танакан - улучшений нет. Я устала от этого сил нет,  нет нормальной жизни,  ни жить ни работать ни отдыхать.  Мне 31 год. Мои вопросы - что же все таки со мной? Денег жалко на бессмысленно походы по врачам.  Если невроз и я псих как излечиться самой? Помогите прошу.


----------



## La murr (5 Апр 2018)

@Юлия1986, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Юлия1986 (6 Апр 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Юлия1986, здравствуйте!
> Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


Так много врачей,  к какому лучше обратиться с моей проблемой?


----------



## BlackND (6 Апр 2018)

Юлия1986 написал(а):


> Так много врачей,  к какому лучше обратиться с моей проблемой?



доктор АИР, Доктор Ступин - как вариант..думаю есть смысл приготовить рентген шеи с функциональными пробами и УЗГД..


----------



## Юлия1986 (6 Апр 2018)

BlackND написал(а):


> доктор АИР, Доктор Ступин - как вариант..думаю есть смысл приготовить рентген шеи с функциональными пробами и УЗГД..


Спасибо за совет!


----------



## Юлия1986 (6 Апр 2018)




----------



## AIR (7 Апр 2018)

Юлия1986 написал(а):


> Август 2015 - лёгкое головокружение в течение двух недель, ночью то в жар, то в холод, сердце колотится, чувство страха, обследование у невролога мрт головы и сосудов, рентген шеи всё в норме - диагноз вестимо, панические атаки - назначено бетасерк, эглонил. Пропила месяц всё прошло почти на год.


Что то все таки должно было предшествовать.. типа нервы, сидячей работы, перемена погоды и т.д..


Юлия1986 написал(а):


> Июнь 2017 - ночью просыпаюсь переворачиваюсь резкое головокружение встаю и падаю, сильнейшее головокружение ужасное многократная рвота, муж вызвал скорую, увезли - диагноз - вестибулярный кризис на фоне Всд. После этого до сегодняшнего дня 1-2 раза в неделю ночью панические атаки (жар-холод, сердце колотится, страх). Постоянная шаткость, как будто провалы в головы, постоянно что вот вот приступ головокружения повторится. Каждый день - несколько раз в день - сердцебиения, вдруг как за колотится сердце на 4-5 удар очень сильно и потом замирает, кашлянешь дальше нормально бьётся.


Явно признаки нарушений нейро регуляторного характера..
Можно конечно посмотреть снимки шеи с функциональными пробами,  но имеются большие сомнения в том, что ведущими являются мышечно-тонические нарушения. . Мне кажется,  что курирующим в данной проблеме должен быть опытный и знающий невролог, а остальные специалисты подключаются по его рекомендации. .


----------



## Юлия1986 (7 Апр 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Что то все таки должно было предшествовать.. типа нервы, сидячей работы, перемена погоды и т.д..
> 
> Явно признаки нарушений нейро регуляторного характера..
> Можно конечно посмотреть снимки шеи с функциональными пробами,  но имеются большие сомнения в том, что ведущими являются мышечно-тонические нарушения. . Мне кажется,  что курирующим в данной проблеме должен быть опытный и знающий невролог, а остальные специалисты подключаются по его рекомендации. .


Спасибо за ответ.  Да однозначно после стрессов,  эмоциональных срыва происходит ухудшение состояния.  Сомнения по поводу шеи у меня тоже есть,  тк шея никогда не болела,  головных болей нет -  мучает только головокружение,  шаткость   с закрытыми глазами так вообще упаду сразу,  заложенность ушей и ночные панические атаки.  По поводу неврологов - была у 4. Диагнозы- вестибулопатия,  всд,  панические атаки.  Назначения - бетасерк (или бетагистин)  и танакан билобил.  Вот ещё отоневролог лечит меня типа от дппг)  маневрами.  Но при дппг  головокружение зависит от положения и возникает при повороте,  а у меня постоянно и при ровном сидении и лежащий не крутя головой.  Бывают нормальные дни,  когда уши не заложены то и голова светлая и не качает.  Да лучшеб это было всё  психогенное всд итд я б сама тогда справилась как-то.  А думается то что есть какая-то болезнь то(( время идёт а лучше не становится.  Может посоветуете здесь какого нибудь невролога?


----------



## Юлия1986 (7 Апр 2018)

Я ещё на валике лежу под лопатками  каждый день для улучшения осанки.  А нарушения в ритме сердца и давящая  за грудиной боль как раз появились как на нем лежать стала.  Остеопат онлайн сказал что это норм это грудная клетка принимает правильное положение


----------



## Юлия1986 (7 Апр 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Что то все таки должно было предшествовать.. типа нервы, сидячей работы, перемена погоды и т.д..
> 
> Явно признаки нарушений нейро регуляторного характера..
> Можно конечно посмотреть снимки шеи с функциональными пробами,  но имеются большие сомнения в том, что ведущими являются мышечно-тонические нарушения. . Мне кажется,  что курирующим в данной проблеме должен быть опытный и знающий невролог, а остальные специалисты подключаются по его рекомендации. .


Явно признаки нарушений нейро регуляторного характера. Это вы имеете ввиду Всд?


----------



## Галина Каримова (13 Апр 2018)

Юлия1986 Здравствуйте посмотрите тему пожалуйста https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28210/

Здравствуйте, Юлия




Юлия1986 написал(а):


> диагноз - вестибулярный кризис на фоне Всд. Мои вопросы - что же все таки со мной? Денег жалко на бессмысленно походы по врачам. Если невроз и я псих как излечиться самой? Помогите прошу.



Диагноза ВСД (как и НЦД) не существует в официальной медицине уже более 10 лет. Зато существует установленные Вам диагнозы "нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника" и "нарушение кровоснабжения по позвоночным артериям"

В результате периодически возникающего смещения шейных позвонков (что вполне может быть связано с неудобной подушкой или позой сна) у Вас усиливается имеющийся стеноз позвоночных артерий, что приводит к транзитарному нарушению мозгового кровообращения - с последующим развитием описанной симптоматики по типу "панических атак"

Лечение в Вашем случае заключается в устранении нестабильности шейного отдела позвоночника - этого можно добиться самостоятельно (упражнения, плавания) или с помощью врача (нуклеопластика, склерозирование)

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Юлия1986 (13 Апр 2018)

@Галина Каримова, спасибо большое за ответ


----------



## Alexey D (16 Апр 2018)

Хм, если было 2 раза уже и вам повезло от этого избавиться 2 раза (на целый год), то быть может повторить то же лечение, которое тогда назначалось?

И да, заметьте, эта фигня появлялась 3 раза летом (!) (май - это фактически тоже лето) и при этом 2 раза (а может и 3, автор про первый раз не уточнил) - *ночью*. Можно рассмотреть как вы спите, возможно, это очень мягкая постель или потерявшая свою форму. Из-за этого весь позвоночник может не пойми как изгибаться, а за ним и шея подстраивается неправильно.


----------



## sava1120 (21 Апр 2018)

.


----------



## ЕвгенийБойко (26 Апр 2018)

@Юлия1986, почитайте про триггерные точки, они как раз дают симтомы всд


----------



## Юлия1986 (13 Июл 2018)

@Nataska, здравствуйте.  Блин я зайти не могла на сайт))  Я для себя решила,  что жизнь идёт а я болею) ))  у меня не было приступов больше года.  Экстрасистолы,  шаткость,  неустойчивость, я считаю проявлением невроза .  И я справлюсь с ними сама,  пытаюсь )))  ПА кстати у меня с полгода не было ни разу я от них сама избавилась.  Я знаю что вся моя вегитатика это проявления моего невроза.  Я перестала обращать внимание на экстрасистолы и они стали намного реже и почти не ощутимы,  я не ощущаю их,  иногда бывает как будто вдохнуть сильнее и думаю о сейчас возможно экстрасистола была.  Вообщем я стараюсь жить не обращая внимания на симптомы.  Вот сколько раз замечала иду и голова едет   и мысли ой не дойду ой упаду итд таки дохожу и ничего не происходит.  А теперь иду едет голова думаю ну и фиг с ним пусть едет а я в магазин иду у меня дела а потом в садик мне за дитем ,  и в итоге через 2-5 минут уже и не едет ничего.  Вообщем живу,  ни в чем не ограничиваю себя  ,  в отпуск летали всё нормально,  на работу хожу,  дом.  В самые жёсткие моменты меня спасли маневры  ,  и тройчатка (валерьянка,  пустырник,  пион,  корвалол всё в одну банку) по 25 капель на ночь.  Я бегать стала ещё.  На валике катаюсь редко правда)

Короче  я решила на фиг по врачам не буду вообще ходить,  и решила здесь ответить вам,  я больше интернет про болячки вообще не читаю и  форумы не читаю, от них только хуже.  Помоги себе сам.  Сама справлюсь со своим неврозом.  Я уже и так его победила.


----------

